# Fox EOS 5000/ 7000



## Galakticus (21. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
ich habe gerade gesehen das Fox zwei neue Freilaufrollen auf den Markt gebracht hat. Hat jemand von euch die Rollen schon mal live gesehen? Was sind die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Modellen > Laut Herstellerangaben haben beide die gleichen Ausstattungsmerkmale inclusive der gleichen Schnurkapazität, lediglich das Gewicht variiert um 100g ?!? Wie kommt das zu Stande? |kopfkrat Was haltet ihr von den Rollen? 

Gruß 
Galakticus


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fox EOS 5000/ 7000*

So wie ich das sehe ist die 7000er mit einer breiteren Spule ausgestattet.

Das sieht man recht gut, wenn beide Modelle nebeneinander liegen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmybRULtDi0

Leider ist das Video auf Polnisch, aber die Bilder lassen einen guten Vergleich zu.

FOX hat sich beim Informationsmaterial da wirklich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert und lässt die Angler grübelnd im Regen stehen. |uhoh:

 Das 7000er Modell sollte damit größere Wurfweiten ermöglichen und zielt meiner Meinung nach eher auf das Feeder-Umfeld ab, wogegen das 5000er Modell die Posenangler als Zielgruppe hat.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fox EOS 5000/ 7000*

lass die finger weg von fox rollen,kauf dir lieber die guten alten shimano baitruner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fox EOS 5000/ 7000*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> lass die finger weg von fox rollen,kauf dir lieber die guten alten shimano baitruner



Also ich möchte an der Posenrute ganz sicher keine Rolle mit diesem Gewicht haben. Meine Rollen haben für's Posenfischen um die 350g.

 Und genau auf dieses Marktsegment zielen die EOS-Rollen ab.


----------



## Galakticus (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fox EOS 5000/ 7000*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> lass die finger weg von fox rollen,kauf dir lieber die guten alten shimano baitruner



Danke für die Info. An welche Rollen hättest du da gedacht. Shimano hat eine Menge an Freilaufrollen auf den Markt gebracht. Gerade die neuen Modell aus Zinkdruckguss statt Aluminium können mich nicht wirklich mehr überzeugen. Zu den älteren Rollen kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich sie bis auf die US-und die Big-Baitrunner nicht kenne. Die 3500 US Baitrunner wäre zwar von der Größe i.O. für dünne Schnüre ist die Schnurwicklung aber nicht zu gebrauchen. 

Wie gesagt, die alten Aero-Serien kenne ich nicht persönlich, so dass ich da auf deine/ eure Infos angewiesen bin, wobei sich dann sofort die Frage auftut, wo man die in akzeptablem Zustand herbekommt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fox EOS 5000/ 7000*



Galakticus schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.



 Das ist aus meiner Sicht eine Meinung, die eher auf Emotionen als auf Fakten beruht. Du wirst nicht umhin kommen, dir deine eigene Meinung zu bilden. 

 Shimano geht selten kaputt, aber wenn mal was ist, bist du am A... Der Service ist unter aller Sau.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fox EOS 5000/ 7000*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Also ich möchte an der Posenrute ganz sicher keine Rolle mit diesem Gewicht haben. Meine Rollen haben für's Posenfischen um die 350g.


Brauchst Du für das Posenfischen denn eine (extra kleine) Freilaufrolle?
Bügel auf zur Absicherung reicht doch auch, und wenn die Pose weg ist, sieht man das doch klar.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fox EOS 5000/ 7000*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Brauchst Du für das Posenfischen denn eine (extra kleine) Freilaufrolle?
> Bügel auf zur Absicherung reicht doch auch, und wenn die Pose weg ist, sieht man das doch klar.



Kommt halt immer drauf an, wie viele Rollen man haben will und wie gern man den Freilauf einsetzt.

 Ich persönlich fische mit Pose auf Karpfen und andere Fische Rollen, die ich auch zum Spinnfischen benutze (SPRO Red Arc, Balzer Metallica ZX) sowie kleine Freilaufrollen (Cormoran Sinus BR 6Pi), die ich gleichzeitig zum Aal- und Zanderangeln einsetze (wo ich ohne Freilauf ungern fische).


----------



## Galakticus (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fox EOS 5000/ 7000*

... vom Posenangeln war übrigens nie die Rede. Ich würde die Rollen gern an eine 1 1/4 lb Avon montieren wollen und dafür sind die meisten BigPit Freilaufrollen einfach mal zu groß.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fox EOS 5000/ 7000*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fische mit Pose auf Karpfen und andere Fische Rollen, die ich auch zum Spinnfischen benutze (SPRO Red Arc, Balzer Metallica ZX)


Das halte ich auch so |wavey:, macht am meisten Spaß mit feinem Gerät und den evtl. nötigen superfeinen Bremsen bei dünnen Schnürem.

Für das grobere Grundangeln dann eine Penn Slammer Liveliner ab 460 LL, oder eine Shimano US-Modelstyle Baitrunner, alles andere lohnt sich nicht von wegen Qualität, Robustheit, lange Haltbarkeit. 
Die dürfen dann auch ab Ende 500g+ ein bischen schwerer und potenter sein.
Darum wollte ich das noch mal hinterfragen und so auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Galakticus (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fox EOS 5000/ 7000*

Ich denke was die Bestückung von 2lb+ Ruten angeht, sind wir uns einig. Hier gibt es auch von Shimano, Daiwa und Co. eine einigermaßen brauchbare Auswahl. Was aber das leichte Grundangeln angeht, ist es schwierig eine vernünftige Freilaufrolle zu bekommen. Es scheint so, dass eine robuste und langlebige Konstruktion und eine saubere Schnurwicklung in kleineren Rollen nicht zusammengehen. Dabei dachte ich immer das meine Anforderungen gar nicht so hochgesteckt sind: stabile u. verwindungsfreie Achse, saubere Schnurverlegung, fein einstellbare und ruckfreie Bremse + Freilauf, max. 200m 0,30mm Schnurkapazität u. ggf. 1 bis 2 versiegelte hochwertige Kugellager an den richtigen Stellen. Das Ganze in schlichten Schwarz Design und ich wäre mehr als glücklich. Ich frag mich immer, warum unter den vielen Test- und Teamanglern nicht einer ist, der "unter härtesten Bedingungen und jahrelangen Tests" diese Anforderungen in eine Rolle seines Auftraggebers realisiert bekommt?!? ;+


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fox EOS 5000/ 7000*



Galakticus schrieb:


> ... vom Posenangeln war übrigens nie die Rede. Ich würde die Rollen gern an eine 1 1/4 lb Avon montieren wollen und dafür sind die meisten BigPit Freilaufrollen einfach mal zu groß.



Die EOS-Rollen sind explizit zum Posenfischen und für ähnlich leichte Methoden gebaut.
http://carpinfocusint.blogspot.de/2013/03/rollen-fur-das-feine-karpfenangeln-fox.html

 Aus diesem Grund habe ich davon gesprochen. Es war nie Ziel des Herstellers, sie im Bereich des Festbleiangelns zu positionieren (wie auch bei 150m Schnurfassung ).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fox EOS 5000/ 7000*

Hier noch eine kleine Feststellung zur Wartung und Langzeiteinsatz von Freilaufrollen.

Meine ersten guten waren die Shimano Aero BTR 6010/8010 GT, gab da noch reichlich E-Spule dazu und nachzukaufen. Aber alles Kunststoff, was mir nicht so gefiel. Beim Öffnen und zerlegen war ich aber schwer begeistert, die Freilaufkupplung ist klein und kompakt genietet, die Federn fest, das ganze Element herausnehmbar. Und die Rolle auch leicht wieder zusammenbaubar. Trotz der Heckbremse eine gut beherrschbare Technik dieser Rollen. 
Die Derivate der US BTR kenne ich nicht eigenhändig, aber da soll es eher noch leichter sein. Das Freilaufkupplungselement im Getriebegehäuse von Shimano ist technologisch Spitze.

Ein danach gekauftes Pärchen Daiwa Regal BTR mit Heckbremse sah erstmal ähnlich aus. Das änderte sich beim Auseinandernehmen bzw. dem Wiederzusammensetzen wollen. 4 händig mit diversen Pinzetten war es nach Stunden mal mit Glück wieder hinzubekommen (einzurasten). Für mich hieß das *nie* wieder Daiwa BTR.
Das Problem: Die Hebel und Federn der Freilauflupplung sind einzeln, aber sie stützen sich auf der einen Seite im Gehäuse sowie auf der anderen Seite im Deckel. Einen Deckel aufzuschrauben und dabei unterm Deckel die Kupplungshebel unter Federspannung in die richtigen Lagerlöcher zu pfriemeln ist (fast) unmöglich. Sowas ist einfach eine absolut miese Konstruktion.

Die Penn Slammer Liveliner hatte ich gleich mal auseinandergebaut, wie im Web zu finden, sind wirklich alle Teile der Freilaufkupplung im Deckel. 
Zudem ist das Lager+Blockierprinzip super, da das Excenterrad nicht von der Spule bzw. der Frontbremswirklung belastet wird, die Achse läuft frei darüber wie bei einer Heckbremsrolle. Fast einzigartig gut so geslammert.
Freilaufkupplung ist riesig (deckel)groß und in Einzelteilen zerlegbar, quasi Dampfloktechnik im Vergleich zu Shimano. Aber das könnte man auch leicht selber als Metaller reparieren, wenn mal was zerlegt oder verbogen würde. 
Bei Shimano bräuchte man das Kupplungselement komplett neu. 

Insofern kann ich eine bestimmte Präferenz genau begründen. 
Denke da dem ein oder andern bei Kaufentscheidungen mit zu helfen.


----------



## Galakticus (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fox EOS 5000/ 7000*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hier noch eine kleine Feststellung zur Wartung und Langzeiteinsatz von Freilaufrollen.
> 
> Meine ersten guten waren die Shimano Aero BTR 6010/8010 GT, gab da noch reichlich E-Spule dazu und nachzukaufen. Aber alles Kunststoff, was mir nicht so gefiel. Beim Öffnen und zerlegen war ich aber schwer begeistert, die Freilaufkupplung ist klein und kompakt genietet, die Federn fest, das ganze Element herausnehmbar. Und die Rolle auch leicht wieder zusammenbaubar. Trotz der Heckbremse eine gut beherrschbare Technik dieser Rollen.
> Die Derivate der US BTR kenne ich nicht eigenhändig, aber da soll es eher noch leichter sein. Das Freilaufkupplungselement im Getriebegehäuse von Shimano ist technologisch Spitze.
> ...



Das sind doch mal präzise Aussagen mit denen man Arbeiten kann. Danke für die ausführlichen Infos!


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fox EOS 5000/ 7000*

Ich fische die Fox Eos 7000 an meinen leichten Ruten. Arbeitstiere sind es nicht, aber man kann sie fischen. 
Sollte dir der Freilauf nicht soooo wichtig sein, dann nimm diese hier :

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....fo=p1403_Daiwa-Tournament-Whisker-SS2600.html


----------



## Peter_Piper (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fox EOS 5000/ 7000*

N'Abend liebe Boardies,

krame den Trööt mal wieder hoch.

Gibt es zwischenzeitlich ein paar mehr Erfahrungsberichte zu der Fox Eos 5000 Freilaufrolle.
Möchte sie evtl zum Zanderangeln mit KöFi benutzen.

Freue mich über Erfahrungen. Danke im voraus!


----------

